# red and blue ramshorn snails



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if any one has any of these they want to sell let me know i really really want 1-2 of both red and blue not looking to buy bulk but may concider it for a good price.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have any blue ranshorns, tried them once but they just didn't survive in the tank I placed them in. Reds I have in abundance, particularly in my 30 gallon tank. I've been selectively culling the browns and keeping the reds for over a year now.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> I don't have any blue ranshorns, tried them once but they just didn't survive in the tank I placed them in. Reds I have in abundance, particularly in my 30 gallon tank. I've been selectively culling the browns and keeping the reds for over a year now.


lol send a couple this way!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

bump......


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I could ship a handful First Class Mail pretty cheaply, just make sure they don't sit around outside in the sun/heat after being delivered though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> I could ship a handful First Class Mail pretty cheaply, just make sure they don't sit around outside in the sun/heat after being delivered though.


how much will that cost to 54601? do they over populate pretty quickly? and are they the bright bright red ones?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Total would be $5 shipped. Their bodies a bright red; they're actually an albino w/out the normal brown pigment, so the blood in their bodies is what gives them the red color. The shell color depends on their diet and what sort of minerals are in the water. I've found very transparent shells in one of my tanks with black gravel over crushed coral, and more solidly-colored shells in the other tanks. They'll reproduce according to how much food is available. It doesn't take much to feed a snail...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i would def. like the ones that have the red shells like this http://www.planetinverts.com/ramshorn_snailmini.jpg
idk how to go about doing this but let me know what i need to do to get some from you i can pm you my address and everything.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The shell isn't actually red, it's transparent, allowing the color of the snail inside to show through. Most of the red ones I see have more solidly colored shells, either white or brown, from the minerals they use to grow them:



























These are in my 30 gallon BN breeding tank, not the 29 where I usually find the transparent (empty) shells when cleaning. The odd thing is, I almost never see any snails in that tank, but apparently the cichlids pick off the few that do manage to survive to any size.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how big do they get?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how big do they get? they arnt the same kind of snail that overpopulates in peoples tanks right?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The biggest ones may be close to the size of a nickel. Their population depends on how much food is available. Overfeeding the tank will produce more of them. I throw plenty of food into the 30 twice daily because I have a couple hundred baby BN in there that all need to eat. About once a month I thin out the snails, pull out the brown ones and toss the reds back, and usually collect enough to cover the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket. I also have ramshorns in almost all my other tanks, but not nearly as many of them. A couple of tanks are almost snail-free because the fish eat them. If I collect a large load I sell them for puffer or crayfish food, or just a couple handfuls get tossed into the 29 with the oblongum pair. I find plenty of empty shells in that tank, but few if any live snails.


----------

